# Lets See Some Of Your Military Pics



## Lon (Feb 24, 2016)

This is me as a 18 year old Non Combatant pulling Guard Duty at Kimpo Air Force Base Korea 1953


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice old photo of you there Lon!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2016)

Can't really see you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2016)

RadishRose, if you hold your Ctrl key and press the + key, you can zoom that picture a bit to see it better.


----------



## Lon (Feb 24, 2016)

Gum & candy for some Korean orphans  Kimpo AFB 1953 Not me in photo


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2016)

Camp Roberts, CA. Road test.


----------



## rider1046 (Feb 29, 2016)

Near DaNang, 1966.


----------

